# 17th Birthday Fund Raiser



## pedro92 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am having a 17th birthday March 11th. I am planning on paintballing, going to the mountains to fourwheel and dirtbike, and then we are going into town and cosmic bowl. But my parents said i have to pay so im thinking of crazy ways to raise money for it lol

Check the link out

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...tton_id=2961233


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll send you five cents. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt020593 (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2009)

I imagine you'll have better luck with the old tried-and-true fundraiser: work.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 3, 2009)

For your effort i will chip in few bucks. I have seen many ambitious young people trying some fancy thing to get quick bucks but very few made it without hard work and cracking innovative ideas. I agree what Becky the old tried-and-true fundraiser work better. Good luck on your fundraising.


----------



## Giosan (Feb 3, 2009)

I wish getting money like that would be so easy for all of us


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 3, 2009)

O.K. Here's what you do:

Take the money that you had set aside for all of those ooths you want, and set up a charitable organization for research into spinal injuries caused four wheeler and dirt bike accidents.

Find a famous person as the titular head, but make yourself chairman/treasurer.

Solicit the public to send a small sum to aid your cause, based on the March for Dimes model. Call it Bucks for Backs.

Find movie stars and pop singers to endorse you fund. They will be glad to do it for the exposure.

In particular, look for famous folks, stars, royalty, who have been injured in similar types of accident, George Clooney, James Dean, Princess Grace, Princess Diana, etc.

Go on a "fact finding mission", funded by BfB, to get firsthand information about this "crippling condition".

As part of that mission, take a video cam to your Bday party and film people falling off bikes and under four wheelers (you'll also find some good footage on You Tube).

Bingo! You should be set for life!


----------



## Headspace (Feb 3, 2009)

I am a fan of your parents and I am hoping your fundraising goes well.

Just out of curiosity how long did you know you were going to turn 17? Because you might have had the opportunity to plan ahead with a job etc.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I have been working, doing side jobs, etc.

I spray paint pictures and sell them.

But school right now is taking my time over.

My parents are helping me out with some stuff like an airbrush kit so i can start doing another skill.

But i'm going trying to get a job in construction with a big company here but economy is kinda bad and people are getting laid off.

But I will be putting some spray paintings i do on Ebay this week so ill post the links and you all can check them out ... if ya want :]


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol good luck with that, I mean it though. The money's got to come from someplace right?


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 3, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Lol good luck with that, I mean it though. The money's got to come from someplace right?


yep. I may even just apply at a locally owned timber/hardware store for now.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Lol good luck with that, I mean it though. The money's got to come from someplace right?


Not necessarily, Asa...  My mom always told me, "Wish in one hand, sh*t in the other."  Money just doesn't fall out of the sky or appear just because you wish it would. If he doesn't come up with the funds, his parents could just say, "No funds = no skateboarding, no paintballing, no four wheeling, and no bowling! :mellow:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 3, 2009)

O.K. It sounds as though you are really trying to get a job and I retract my earlier, facetious comment (quite a rarity for me!). It's hard enough for adults to get jobs, let alone kids, and it's not just in the U.S. University kids in Europe, and South of the Equator are feeling the pinch, big time. In my "extended family"alone, two sit at home and mope, one works for her uncle (my kid brother), one deals drugs to her friends at a stupidly low profit margin, and one suffered multiple indignities caring for an undisciplined kid with Down's syndrome, eight hours a day [poor Mija!].

I'm not greatly excited by P. wahlbergi, especially at $15 a throw, but I shall PM you tomorrow about taking five off your hands. That may help.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks. Yah i talked to my old shop teacher and he is calling the construction company "###### Anderson" and trying to get me in. but he doesnt think he will be hiring. Yep i am shipping mantids off next week if weather stays somewhat good so let me know


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are the paintings i put up for sale on eBay. Check them out and let me know if ya like them or not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250368151583

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250368150769

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250368149135

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250368145063

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250368143226


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 3, 2009)

You're very good with spray paint, Chris! I hope your auctions do well.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 3, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> You're very good with spray paint, Chris! I hope your auctions do well.


Thanks. Those are some that i didnt sell at my show like 6 months ago just kinda forgot to put them on ebay.


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't remember what I did on my 17th birthday, but I remember how I made money.

If those whole images are yours with spray paint I'd say ya got some talent.

If you can do these quickly you could make them on the spot, espcially characatures that sell at fairs and festivals, and make some cash. I think the fumes would need to be controlled though, for the event people to allow it.

When I was 16-17 I was in my last year of high school and only had to take half a day of classes, and the other half I worked in some program the high school had for career planning. I actually worked at a man camp in the kitchen at a power plant that was 10 miles out of town. Had my own room there, for getting away when I wanted, with a new stereo and various other things that you are probably into, from sone of your poster indications. That was about 30 years ago though  

I also did part time house construction and learned how to build houses back then. Did alot of dry wall work when we weren't building.

After I graduated, at 17 years old, I joined a union 10 days later, and was making more money than I'd ever had. Had to lie about my age to build the nuke plant, not thrilled about nukes, but it had a standing call for 50 men a day.

I had buddies that worked on the Railroad up there in montana, and they made good money doing it. Last I heard they paid pretty well on the railroad. Don't know that' I'd do it as a career, but it's a good start, if you can get it.

I also did what one of Phils family did, way back then. Not recommended in these times.

Check out the art shows, and maybe somebody will buy your stuff. Don't totally rely on other artists trying to help, cause you're competition for the money to them.

They have a nice art and craft festival every year down by the university here. In a place like the university area you could meet alot of other artists that may give you ideas, and whatnot.

Before you know it, you'll be out on your own, so get a leg up


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 4, 2009)

Hrm...definitely not into personal donations like that, but might be interested in commissioning a peice from you. Could you post a couple of better resolution shots of the art you are selling?

One other suggestion is to try e t s y dot com. But I think they charge per listing and might not get as much traffic as *bay.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 4, 2009)

Umm well i use my moms camera and it that good but let me know which ones ya like and ill try hard to get a pic.

Check my others one out to and see if ya like any of them. i can remake them most likely.

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm229/C...nare/PAINTINGS/

and this next link is from a live show i did.

http://s297.photobucket.com/albums/mm229/C...%20Fest%20Show/


----------



## Dinora (Feb 5, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> When I was 16-17 I was in my last year of high school and only had to take half a day of classes, and the other half I worked in some program the high school had for career planning. I actually worked at a man camp in the kitchen at a power plant that was 10 miles out of town.


Orly?!!

Where would one find this... man camp?!!

Inquiring minds, you know...

 

Oh, and Chameleonare, I've seen work very much like your paintings. One I saw in particular was one that looked like it had a castle on a clif on the left and a huge planet on the right. Have you seen one like this and can you reproduce that?

If not, I am eyeing another one of your paintings for a friend of mine.

Good luck on getting the amount of money you want! Sounds like you are off to a great start!!!


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday

You'll be thinking, "wow, I'm not grandpa age yet, am I" before long. It's just a couple dreams away... you'll see  B) 

I can't believe its been 30 years ago for me, already. The fact I never had kids makes me feel even more like a kid, still, but with wisdom enough to not make all the mistakes, sometimes  

Save your money, but land while it's cheap, or a rental property that will pay for itself, and let it build equity. Just make sure you have water availability and low enough payments to get through the recession that's starting up.

I wish I had, and I'd been a multimillionaire, no kidding. I almost bought 5 acres outside of town for $7,500, but thought that was too far away, but lots there are over $50,000 now, just lots, not acres. The rich moved into that location, cause of the hills and scenery.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Not necessarily, Asa...  My mom always told me, "Wish in one hand, sh*t in the other."  Money just doesn't fall out of the sky or appear just because you wish it would. If he doesn't come up with the funds, his parents could just say, "No funds = no skateboarding, no paintballing, no four wheeling, and no bowling! :mellow:


 :huh: Meaning from some form of job. Good analogy though lol


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 8, 2009)

-Asa said:


> The money's got to come from someplace right?


Hey, Asa...  

I just mean there's a possibility it may not come at all (or not enough to pay for what he'd like to do anyway). Getting the money isn't certain by any means, whether wishing or working for it. Sometimes no matter how hard you work or even how much you work, the hopeful expectations of making enough money just don't pan out. And if he doesn't raise the money... his parents may not sympathize and kick in their money for what he needs to do all of the birthday activities.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well one of my tires on my car just popped so i may not be havin a party. Tires are gonna be about 250$ for all four. So im selling my custom bearded dragon cages and the dragons


----------



## Dinora (Feb 8, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Happy BirthdayYou'll be thinking, "wow, I'm not grandpa age yet, am I" before long. It's just a couple dreams away... you'll see  B)
> 
> I can't believe its been 30 years ago for me, already. The fact I never had kids makes me feel even more like a kid, still, but with wisdom enough to not make all the mistakes, sometimes
> 
> ...


Oh, and this is very, very important:

Whenever you buy land, always make certain you get the mineral rights along with it!!! And when you sell your land, make certain you retain the mineral rights. Always read your contracts and look for this.

Without the mineral rights, if you strike oil or some other valuable natural resource is found on YOUR land, you won't get any money for it, the guy who was smart enough retain the mineral rights will start receiving checks in the mail and you will be the one dealing with the mess when the government comes along and tears up your property.


----------



## The_Asa (Feb 8, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hey, Asa...  I just mean there's a possibility it may not come at all (or not enough to pay for what he'd like to do anyway). Getting the money isn't certain by any means, whether wishing or working for it. Sometimes no matter how hard you work or even how much you work, the hopeful expectations of making enough money just don't pan out. And if he doesn't raise the money... his parents may not sympathize and kick in their money for what he needs to do all of the birthday activities.


Oh I see. Here's hoping though


----------



## Headspace (Feb 9, 2009)

> Whenever you buy land, always make certain you get the mineral rights along with it!!! And when you sell your land, make certain you retain the mineral rights. Always read your contracts and look for this.Without the mineral rights, if you strike oil or some other valuable natural resource is found on YOUR land, you won't get any money for it, the guy who was smart enough retain the mineral rights will start receiving checks in the mail and you will be the one dealing with the mess when the government comes along and tears up your property.


I was going to ask if you were joking but then I realized that you're from Texas.

Around here being liable for whatever's on your land after you sell it is just that--a liability. Due to things like buried oil tanks and toxic stuff in the ground. But this is New Jersey.


----------

